# Linux Mint 10 font dropshadow



## hellrazor (Jun 24, 2011)

I just noticed that I got the title window font colors so cool that when the window is inactive the text on the title bar looks like it's depressed, and I really like the effect so I did some of that "noticing" thing I never do and noticed that it has a drop shadow on it. Now it just so happens that the color of the inactive title bar text is not too far from the color of the window text, and I was wondering how to get a drop shadow on the application font. It's a bit confusing, the window text color and the application font get applied to the same text, since the color is part of the theme and the text is part of the window manager (?).

TL;DR:
Drop shadow on application font, how do?

Example:


----------

